# samba медленная скорость копирования

## shaulyn

В домашней сетке есть два ноутбука подключенные к локалке по wifi и 1 ПК подключённый проводом. на ноутбуках установил  samba-3.6.25 и расшарил дна каждом из них каталог для проверки. так вот копирования файла размером 1Гб с ноутбука на ПК не превышает 2мб\с, с ПК на ноутбук также примерно 2-2.5мб\с. копирование между ноутбуками скорость не превышает 500кб\с. 

Установил утилиту iperf привожу результаты ниже

```

localhost ~ # iperf3 -c 192.168.1.105 -t 120

Connecting to host 192.168.1.105, port 5201

[  4] local 192.168.1.102 port 55709 connected to 192.168.1.105 port 5201

[ ID] Interval           Transfer     Bandwidth       Retr  Cwnd

[  4]   0.00-1.00   sec  1.37 MBytes  11.5 Mbits/sec    0   35.4 KBytes

[  4]   1.00-2.00   sec  1.47 MBytes  12.4 Mbits/sec    0   35.4 KBytes

[  4]   2.00-3.00   sec  1.69 MBytes  14.2 Mbits/sec    0   35.4 KBytes

[  4]   3.00-4.00   sec  1.50 MBytes  12.6 Mbits/sec    0   35.4 KBytes

[  4]   4.00-5.00   sec  1.72 MBytes  14.5 Mbits/sec    0   35.4 KBytes

[  4]   5.00-6.00   sec  1.72 MBytes  14.4 Mbits/sec    0   59.4 KBytes

[  4]   6.00-7.00   sec  1.63 MBytes  13.7 Mbits/sec    0   59.4 KBytes

[  4]   7.00-8.00   sec  1.64 MBytes  13.7 Mbits/sec    0   59.4 KBytes

[  4]   8.00-9.00   sec  1.71 MBytes  14.3 Mbits/sec    0   59.4 KBytes

[  4]   9.00-10.00  sec  1.80 MBytes  15.1 Mbits/sec    0   91.9 KBytes

[  4]  10.00-11.00  sec  1.73 MBytes  14.5 Mbits/sec    0   91.9 KBytes

^C[  4]  11.00-11.50  sec   823 KBytes  13.4 Mbits/sec    0   91.9 KBytes

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

[ ID] Interval           Transfer     Bandwidth       Retr

[  4]   0.00-11.50  sec  18.8 MBytes  13.7 Mbits/sec    0             sender

[  4]   0.00-11.50  sec  0.00 Bytes  0.00 bits/sec                  receiver

iperf3: interrupt - the client has terminated

```

как видно скорость по вайфай составляет в среднем 13мб\с т.е скорость копирования должно быть явно больше 2мб\с , отсюдова вывод что косяк в самба. Вопрос как быть что делать? готов предоставить любые необходимые логи. и кстати еще вопрос сейчас на сайте самба актуальная версия 4+++ почему у меня ставится 3.6.25 как  вообще посмотреть какие версии есть? насколько быстро они в репозитарии обновляются после выхода новой стабильной версии у офф.разработчиков?

----------

## TigerJr

Не понимаю причем здесь самба и iperf3?

к тому-же не увеличен буфер и размер окна отправки(тестировать скорость с настройками  по-умолчанию? не все программы так работают, например некоторые могут использовать mtu>1500)

неизвестно вносились в сетевые настройки самба какие-либо опции!? Скорость работы жесткого диска, может сеть тут не причем...

к тому-же вай-фай - который по-стандарту не обязан поддерживать фиксированную скорость и неизвестно качество сигнала и удалённость от точки доступа, так-же под вопросом стандарт на котором установлено соединение (802.11a 802.11b 802.11g 802.11pre-n 802.11n 802.16) полоса пропускания, коэффициент усиления, уровень шума, коэффициент потерь и повторов отправки данных.

----------

## shaulyn

 *TigerJr wrote:*   

> Не понимаю причем здесь самба и iperf3?
> 
> к тому-же не увеличен буфер и размер окна отправки(тестировать скорость с настройками  по-умолчанию? не все программы так работают, например некоторые могут использовать mtu>1500)
> 
> неизвестно вносились в сетевые настройки самба какие-либо опции!? Скорость работы жесткого диска, может сеть тут не причем...
> ...

 

как я понял iperf показывает реальную скорость канала по tcp.

 *Quote:*   

> Iperf — кроссплатформенная консольная клиент-серверная программа — генератор TCP и UDP трафика для тестирования пропускной способности сети.

 

и он ее реально показал т.к даже с интернета файлы качаются на 10мб\с.

Если ноут и ПК подключены проводами то скорость копирования 30мб\с это скорость записи жесткого диска ноута...если качать с торрента по вайфаю  то скорость 10мб\с, так же ноут лежит в 2-3 метрах от точки доступа без различных препятствий ..поэтому и говорю с уверенностью что дело в самбе..а вы просто не прочитав нормально первый пост корректно посылаете на три буквы....

----------

## TigerJr

Чтобы забить полностью всю пропускную способность сетевой карты настроек по-умолчанию iperf - не достаточно. сравнивать показания iperf и скорость скачивания samba со скоростью скачивания из интернета неразумно.

----------

## shaulyn

и даже в таком случае не забив весь канал скорость по iperf 10мб\с ...если вы считаете что дело не в самбе скажите какие логи и конфиги предоставить? и все же если скорость скачки из интернета составляет 10мб\с и в локалке 2мб\с заставляется задуматься......лично меня автоматически наталкивает на мысль что дело в самбе....

----------

## TigerJr

 *shaulyn wrote:*   

> и даже в таком случае не забив весь канал скорость по iperf 10мб\с ...если вы считаете что дело не в самбе скажите какие логи и конфиги предоставить? и все же если скорость скачки из интернета составляет 10мб\с и в локалке 2мб\с заставляется задуматься......лично меня автоматически наталкивает на мысль что дело в самбе....

 

Если бы у тебя было больше данных для анализа, то скорее всего выводы ты бы сделал другие. Мне сложно анализировать узкие места(bottleneck) в сети, которую я не видел.

Начни с тестирования жесткого диска hdparm -Tt /dev/sda или dd if=/dev/zero of=/mnt/samba/123.txt bs=4096 count=250000 на самбе и на ноутах. Также, проверь на какой скорости соединяется вайфай(стандарт вай-фая), сколько точек доступа работают на этом канале, качество сигнала, ширина канала.

----------

## shaulyn

 *TigerJr wrote:*   

>  *shaulyn wrote:*   и даже в таком случае не забив весь канал скорость по iperf 10мб\с ...если вы считаете что дело не в самбе скажите какие логи и конфиги предоставить? и все же если скорость скачки из интернета составляет 10мб\с и в локалке 2мб\с заставляется задуматься......лично меня автоматически наталкивает на мысль что дело в самбе.... 
> 
> Если бы у тебя было больше данных для анализа, то скорее всего выводы ты бы сделал другие. Мне сложно анализировать узкие места(bottleneck) в сети, которую я не видел.
> 
> Начни с тестирования жесткого диска hdparm -Tt /dev/sda или dd if=/dev/zero of=/mnt/samba/123.txt bs=4096 count=250000 на самбе и на ноутах. Также, проверь на какой скорости соединяется вайфай(стандарт вай-фая), сколько точек доступа работают на этом канале, качество сигнала, ширина канала.

 

30мб\с диск пишет...точнее данные скину вечером

----------

## TigerJr

 *shaulyn wrote:*   

>  *TigerJr wrote:*    *shaulyn wrote:*   и даже в таком случае не забив весь канал скорость по iperf 10мб\с ...если вы считаете что дело не в самбе скажите какие логи и конфиги предоставить? и все же если скорость скачки из интернета составляет 10мб\с и в локалке 2мб\с заставляется задуматься......лично меня автоматически наталкивает на мысль что дело в самбе.... 
> 
> Если бы у тебя было больше данных для анализа, то скорее всего выводы ты бы сделал другие. Мне сложно анализировать узкие места(bottleneck) в сети, которую я не видел.
> 
> Начни с тестирования жесткого диска hdparm -Tt /dev/sda или dd if=/dev/zero of=/mnt/samba/123.txt bs=4096 count=250000 на самбе и на ноутах. Также, проверь на какой скорости соединяется вайфай(стандарт вай-фая), сколько точек доступа работают на этом канале, качество сигнала, ширина канала. 
> ...

 

Чтение тоже надо смотреть, кеш, буфера).

----------

## shaulyn

 *shaulyn wrote:*   

>  *TigerJr wrote:*    *shaulyn wrote:*   и даже в таком случае не забив весь канал скорость по iperf 10мб\с ...если вы считаете что дело не в самбе скажите какие логи и конфиги предоставить? и все же если скорость скачки из интернета составляет 10мб\с и в локалке 2мб\с заставляется задуматься......лично меня автоматически наталкивает на мысль что дело в самбе.... 
> 
> Если бы у тебя было больше данных для анализа, то скорее всего выводы ты бы сделал другие. Мне сложно анализировать узкие места(bottleneck) в сети, которую я не видел.
> 
> Начни с тестирования жесткого диска hdparm -Tt /dev/sda или dd if=/dev/zero of=/mnt/samba/123.txt bs=4096 count=250000 на самбе и на ноутах. Также, проверь на какой скорости соединяется вайфай(стандарт вай-фая), сколько точек доступа работают на этом канале, качество сигнала, ширина канала. 
> ...

 

вы как-то невнимательно читаете сообщения, на ПК установлена винда10, на ноуте самба, скорость записывания с ПК на ноут с самбой 2 мб\с, копирование с ноута на пк также 2мб\с

результат на ноуте с самбой

```

dd if=/dev/zero of=/home/user/SHARE/123.txt bs=4096 count=250000

^C169674+0 записей получено

169674+0 записей отправлено

 скопировано 694984704 байта (695 MB), 14,0085 c, 49,6 MB/c

```

как видим скорость записи винта почти 50мб\с...чтения видимо не меньше(какой командой узнать?)

настройки wlan0 по ifconfig

```

wlan0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.1.101  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.1.255

        inet6 fe80::21e:4cff:fe06:4059  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 00:1e:4c:06:40:59  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 972  bytes 77074 (75.2 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 446  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 247  bytes 58583 (57.2 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

Это показывает iwconfig

```

localhost SHARE # iwconfig

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:"HOME2"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: C4:6E:1F:73:0B:35

          Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm

          Retry short limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=70/70  Signal level=-9 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:2  Invalid misc:17   Missed beacon:0

```

Это показывает iwlist

```

wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: C4:6E:1F:73:0B:35

                    Channel:6

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality=70/70  Signal level=-11 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"HOME2"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=0000003e8d3e5f7e

                    Extra: Last beacon: 143ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 0005484F4D4532

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B960C121824

                    IE: Unknown: 030106

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : CCMP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1AAD0103FFFF0000000000000000000000000000000406E6E70D00

                    IE: Unknown: 331AAD0103FFFF0000000000000000000000000000000406E6E70D00

                    IE: Unknown: 3D1606051300000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 341606051300000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : CCMP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101850003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: DD0900037F01010000FF7F

          Cell 02 - Address: 00:1F:CE:A5:F1:46

```

----------

## TigerJr

 *shaulyn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> как видим скорость записи винта почти 50мб\с...чтения видимо не меньше(какой командой узнать?)
> 
> 

 

```

emerge hdparm

hdparm -Tt /dev/sda

```

а что показывает ноутбук? И как ты думаешь - увеличится скорость если отключить шифрование?

----------

## shaulyn

 *TigerJr wrote:*   

>  *shaulyn wrote:*   
> 
> как видим скорость записи винта почти 50мб\с...чтения видимо не меньше(какой командой узнать?)
> 
>  
> ...

 

эти все команды на ноуте с самбой и были волнены

вот вывод hdparm

```

localhost etc # hdparm -Tt /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   1594 MB in  2.00 seconds = 797.53 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads: 132 MB in  3.01 seconds =  43.88 MB/sec

```

что за шифрование??? для вафли?)

----------

## TigerJr

Да для вайфая, поробуй протестировать скорость без шифрования. 

Вот тебе и расчет. Максимальная скорость вайфая - 54 мегабита, что соответствует ~5 мегабайтам в секунду, плюс протокольные дела(функции обнаружения коллизий и помех), на них может затрачиваться до 15 процентов пропускной способности, плюс шифрование, которое тоже может сократить скорость почти вдвое. И уже после этого возникают нюансы сетевых настроек, это TCP\IP маршрутизация, фильтрация(фаервол), антивирусная защита - что тоже может снижать скорость передачи данных и наконец SMB протокол, нюансов настройки которого не мало.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Poprobuju otvetit na vopros po sambe...

Raznica megdu 3.x i 4.x mebolshaja. Tam tolko pojavilas bolee ustojchivaja rabota s Active Directory. Tak chto dlja domashnego polzovanija mogno rabotat s 3.x.

Chtoby posmotret kakie versii paketa est v nalichii:

```

cd /usr/portage/

find . -name samba*

```

Versija 3.6.25 stavitsja potomu chto ona javljaetsja stabilnoj, t.e. uspeshno proshla polnuju testirovku vo vsevozmognyh konfiguracijah.

Razrabotchikami Gentoo nastojatelno rekomenduetsja ispolzovat Portage/emerge dlja ustanovki PO. No v dannom sluchae bolshogo vyigrysha ne budet - samba4 dobavila Active Directory i vse. Mogete pochitat dockumentaciju po samba i eennyj ChangeLog fajl.

Sorry, pishu s raboty a zdes tolko anglijskij...  :Wink: 

Spasibo.

----------

